# Just finished registry!



## Paladin78 (Jun 16, 2010)

Test stopped on 91 questions and I know for sure I got that last one right.  I've been checking nremt.org and haven't found the results.  What link do I click to find the results?


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 16, 2010)

Login to your account that you setup, it should show up on there.  If not then maybe it has not been enough time passed since you have taken it.


----------



## Paladin78 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm logged in but there are a handful of links.  which link will it be under or will be right there on the main page?


----------



## Paladin78 (Jun 16, 2010)

Passed!!!!


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats man.


----------



## Sandog (Jun 16, 2010)

They way I understand how it works is this; the test stops you once you have answered enough questions to pass or when your time runs out. So generally if you are stopped with time to spare I think you can assume you passed.
Good job and congrats.


----------



## dudemanguy (Jun 16, 2010)

Sandog said:


> They way I understand how it works is this; the test stops you once you have answered enough questions to pass or when your time runs out. So generally if you are stopped with time to spare I think you can assume you passed.
> Good job and congrats.



Thats not the case at all. The test stops when it has either determined you have demonstrated a knowledge level sufficient for you to pass in all 6 areas, or you have demonstrated that you dont know enough things an EMT should know in any of these areas, or cannot apply that knowledge in scenarios, to the point you fail. 

It may be some of the people who fail ran out of time, I'm not sure, but I'm pretty sure thats not always the case. I was under the impression most of the people who fail still had time left when the program ended the test. I passed the only time I took it so I'm mostly basing this on what Ive read here.


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 16, 2010)

Dudemanguy is correct.  The test is constantly running an algorithm in the background.  With each answer it decides if you have passed, failed, or if it needs more answers.

If you pass or fail it ends the test.  If it needs more data, you get another question.

According to the NREMT site, the number right/wrong has no effect on the outcome.  Supposedly you are going to get %50/50.

Click Here to see a video from NREMT


----------



## Aprz (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.emt-national-training.com/nremt.php

From what I recall, that is a great link that describes the testing in detail, but I am sure if I found the right link since I didn't have enough time to read too much of it... Gotta run.


----------



## Sandog (Jun 17, 2010)

dudemanguy said:


> Thats not the case at all. The test stops when it has either determined you have demonstrated a knowledge level sufficient for you to pass in all 6 areas, or you have demonstrated that you dont know enough things an EMT should know in any of these areas, or cannot apply that knowledge in scenarios, to the point you fail.
> 
> It may be some of the people who fail ran out of time, I'm not sure, but I'm pretty sure thats not always the case. I was under the impression most of the people who fail still had time left when the program ended the test. I passed the only time I took it so I'm mostly basing this on what Ive read here.



I stand corrected and capitulate to you sir. What you say makes sense.


----------



## Naota_X (Jun 21, 2010)

congrats


----------



## EMT1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Congratulations


----------

